# Mesnes Park Air raid Shelters - Wigan - July 2013



## PaulPowers (Jul 20, 2013)

I had seen a couple of pics from the tunnels under the Mesnes park in Wigan and a newspaper article that they were due to be capped off, I was passing by so decided for a dinner time explore to see if I could locate them.

http://www.wigantoday.net/news/jordan-has-tunnel-vision-1-765754

With nothing more than the name of the park and a smart phone I pulled up to see what I could find

10 minutes and I was climbing down the ladder and into the darkness, isn't technology brilliant 

Sadly I snapped my tripod a few days ago so these are handheld 










.






















.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 21, 2013)

What a great find.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice one PP.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jul 22, 2013)

excellent stuff, well found


----------

